# WalMart now Chinese owned



## Capt. Jack (Nov 7, 2007)

I don,t want to start a bashing session, but I went into WalMart today and all their stock was very low. I asked if they were doing inventory or did they have a run on the store. An employee told me they just had a meeting the other day and walmart is now 100% owned by a chinese company and they were bringing their people over to manage the stores and run them like they do in China. Has anyone head this from any of the stores? Just curious. If so, they lost 100% of my business.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

I have not heard that. But if true, I won't be back. Will keep my eyes and ears open for more info. I'm sure Mr. Walton is rolling in his grave.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Most of the things they sold were made in China anyway. But yeah that sucks.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

lol! I find this hard to stomach!


----------



## Slackr (Jul 13, 2009)

the chinese already own a significant part of this country-they just keep it on the down low and call it something else.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Jack said:


> I don,t want to start a bashing session, but I went into WalMart today and all their stock was very low. I asked if they were doing inventory or did they have a run on the store. An employee told me they just had a meeting the other day and walmart is now 100% owned by a chinese company and they were bringing their people over to manage the stores and run them like they do in China. Has anyone head this from any of the stores? Just curious. If so, they lost 100% of my business.


Wal-Mart is a public traded company. Unless all the stock holders sold, then no one owns a 100%.

On a second note if Wal-Mart's controlling ownership had been sold to a chinese company it would have been front page news for days. Talking heads would have went back and forth for weeks.

This is not news you would get from a stockboy, so I have my doubts. Think the Walton family still has controlling ownership of Wal-Mart


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

See Yahoo Finance for major holders of Walmart stock. Ticker WMT.

Major holders: http://finance.yahoo.com/q/mh?s=WMT+Major+Holders

Not my favorite place to shop, but you will see a number of very large American managed funds that hold WMT stock. Some foreign ones too, I expect.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Wal Mart is a publicly traded company. Not owned by another Chinese Company.


----------



## Greg E (Sep 20, 2008)

Capt. Jack said:


> I don,t want to start a bashing session, but I went into WalMart today and all their stock was very low. I asked if they were doing inventory or did they have a run on the store. An employee told me they just had a meeting the other day and walmart is now 100% owned by a chinese company and they were bringing their people over to manage the stores and run them like they do in China. Has anyone head this from any of the stores? Just curious. If so, they lost 100% of my business.


Almost everything wallly world sells is made overseas, most in China. It's a crappy store, sellling crappy products, and providing crappy jobs.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Is anyone actually surprised by this (if acurate) ...?!?!? We have no taxation laws with China and they're taking over the world anyway, hell ... I bet it was a pretty good deal considering how much money we owe them anyway.

Don't shop there myself ... but I might go now, they'll probably remove the McDonalds and put in a McEggroll ...


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> Most of the things they sold were made in China anyway. But yeah that sucks.


FWIW That chicom top dog knockoff with the rustable eagle claw hooks and the eyes that fell off for a buck and a half was one very effective throwaway plug. I bought some once to feed the hungry jacks in the surf, now I wish I'd a bought a chest full back before they were discontinued. I caught more topwater bay trout on those than any of my previous favorites--that includes testing with a lure change after every blowup in the middle of long bites.


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

if it was true then that would mean i wouldnt have to stand in line for a hour at night when i go in there it wont take a hour to check out.. they always have one cashier working and 100 managers standing around with there thumb up there *** cause there too good to work on a cash register!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

The Chicoms don't own Walmart, they just make everything in the store. I can't believe people still shop there...And then they wonder why their old downtown buildings are deserted. Germany got smart and kicked out all 85 Walmart stores. They at least try to protect their small business owners. Here? Nobody gives a rat's behind. Small business owners don't even show up to defend their jobs before the city councils, when another Walmart is proposed. They just meekly go out of business soon after...Go on food stamps, maybe. Another thing China and Walmart have in common----they pay their workers near-slave wages. Here's a book called, "How Walmart is Destroying America and What You Can Do About it."

http://www.amazon.com/Wal-Mart-Destroying-America-World-About/dp/1580082319


----------



## Pcwjr4 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Chinese - Mexican*

May prove to be very entertaining.

Spanish speaking customer vs Chinese speaking check out

LOL


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

Capt. Jack said:


> I don,t want to start a bashing session, but I went into WalMart today and all their stock was very low. I asked if they were doing inventory or did they have a run on the store. An employee told me they just had a meeting the other day and walmart is now 100% owned by a chinese company and they were bringing their people over to manage the stores and run them like they do in China. Has anyone head this from any of the stores? Just curious. If so, they lost 100% of my business.


You are believing someone with probably less than a high school education on business matters? Thats laughable. Go to the web and look up WMT, thats wall mart stock symbol. You can find out who the major shareholders are. Same funds that own XOM or BA or DOW or DE and CAT. It is called hedge and mutual funds.......Gimme a break posting this...............


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> .And then they wonder why their old downtown buildings are deserted. Germany got smart and kicked out all 85 Walmart stores. They at least try to protect their small business owners. Here? Nobody gives a rat's behind. Small business owners don't even show up to defend their jobs before the city councils, when another Walmart is proposed. They just meekly go out of business soon after...


That you, Alan Jackson?

I'd rather shop at a small business myself, kinda like Wal Mart was before it got big... but I will never support a business, big or small, being told they can't buy land, build a building and start selling stuff out of it...


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

This just in: a group of wal-mart managers called Las Patrons just took over a ranch this side of the TX/Mexico border...


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Pcwjr4 said:


> May prove to be very entertaining.
> 
> Spanish speaking customer vs Chinese speaking check out
> 
> LOL


Que


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Greg E said:


> Almost everything wallly world sells is made overseas, most in China. It's a crappy store, sellling crappy products, *and providing crappy jobs.*


Crappy or not it's a job! I know in my younger years I had some crappy jobs and was happy to at least have an income!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

China.$2 a day for labor!!! Not Wally World and, at least some folks DO WORK doing something.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

trodery said:


> Crappy or not it's a job! I know in my younger years I had some crappy jobs and was happy to at least have an income!


Was just about to post this exact same thing. I know a few people personally that are thanking their lucky stars that they are working at Wal-Mart right now.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

The writing was on the wall!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

A few happy employees at Walmart doesn't undo the damage Walmart has caused.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

They limit their employees to 32-37 hours a week so they are exempt from paying benefits of a full time employee, they teach their employees how to receive and file for social aid programs that we the tax payers pay for. the list goes on and on. My oldest daughter worked there for two years until she could find a real job. Sorry, but IM willing to pay more anywhere else but WALLY WORLD. I paid a little over 30k in taxes last year and still owed the IRS more. My daughter only made 16k at WALLY WORLD, did not pay a dime of income tax, and got nearly a 7k return, sure she needs the money, but there is something seriously wrong with this picture, My departed Grandfather, God rest his soul, told me back in the sixties, that monopolies would rule this Country in my lifetime- thats what we call corporations today. Welcome to the new world order, Quality, customer service, and full service gas stations are a thing of the past, everything the WWII generation fought and died for is disapearing at an alarming rate. My grandfather also gave a few lessons I finally learned, If you dont have the cash, dont buy it, a hand shake tells alot about a man, if a man cant look you in the eye when he speaks to you, he cannot be trusted, and most of all, do not get yourself in dept, and always take care of your family and your faith. at the end of the day, your family, your faith, are the real treasures of life.


----------



## cmnovak3360 (Oct 13, 2009)

NOW LETS GO FISHIN


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Iam not a walmart fan but I am hearing alot of bellyaching on this thread if you start a company and it grows to huge proportions and makes you and your family millions and millions and your American then why all the hate.Unless you are claiming that Sam Walton was some back woods hillbilly from some place called Little Rock China


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont shop at Walmart anymore. I just cant stand the level of service in the stores, and the fact that most are absolutely filthy.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

cmnovak3360 said:


> They limit their employees to 32-37 hours a week so they are exempt from paying benefits of a full time employee, they teach their employees how to receive and file for social aid programs that we the tax payers pay for. the list goes on and on. My oldest daughter worked there for two years until she could find a real job. Sorry, but IM willing to pay more anywhere else but WALLY WORLD. I paid a little over 30k in taxes last year and still owed the IRS more. My daughter only made 16k at WALLY WORLD, did not pay a dime of income tax, and got nearly a 7k return, sure she needs the money, but there is something seriously wrong with this picture, My departed Grandfather, God rest his soul, told me back in the sixties, that monopolies would rule this Country in my lifetime- thats what we call corporations today. Welcome to the new world order, Quality, customer service, and full service gas stations are a thing of the past, everything the WWII generation fought and died for is disapearing at an alarming rate. My grandfather also gave a few lessons I finally learned, If you dont have the cash, dont buy it, a hand shake tells alot about a man, if a man cant look you in the eye when he speaks to you, he cannot be trusted, and most of all, do not get yourself in dept, and always take care of your family and your faith. at the end of the day, your family, your faith, are the real treasures of life.


But I see you concede that she did in fact have a job for two years. If the store sucked that bad how could they possible be as big as they are? I agree that the way they treat their people kinda sucks but they do keep alot of people employed. Should they do better? Hell yes. But your daughter did have a job for two years while she searched for a better one.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Walmart has not done damage. The consumers are the ones who decided to shop there. The employees are the ones who chose to work there. Walmart provided consumers and workers with the oportunity to buy there and to work there. Providing options is not doing harm.


Trouthappy said:


> A few happy employees at Walmart doesn't undo the damage Walmart has caused.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

It's called capitalism. Love it or leave it. It's our choice. No one is forced to buy/work there.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Wal-Wart is now the largest grocery store in the US in terms of sales. Here is the breakdown of Walmart's 258.2 Billion US sales in 2009. 

51% Groceries
13% Toys
11% Hardlines...Sporting Goods/Auto Accessories
10% Apparel
10% Health and Wellness
5% Home Goods

I think the Grocery margins will increase when 2010 US sales numbers are released.

Target is now jumping on the Grocery bandwagon.


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Read an article that said that Wal Marts profits have been dropping for the last 3 or 4 quarters because they changed marketing strategies. They eliminated over 10,000 items, including food, in their stores in order to get away from the "lowest priced" business plan. This was in hopes of raising profits on the non discounted products. They say they are now going back to the Low priced way of doing business.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

We need American Stores..plain and simple. I mean we all live in America!
It is surely sad the times we all live in today. 
Live day to day..and enjoy Life.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> It's called capitalism. Love it or leave it. It's our choice. No one is forced to buy/work there.


Yes they are. When local businesses have mostly vanished, are boarded up, and Walmart is the only store for 30 miles, you're forced to shop there. And the unemployed former business owner has to work there for a pittance. Or sell his house and move in with relatives, more likely.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I am not a big fan of Walmart. But WE created the environment in which they thrive.

Walmart didn't drive anyone out of business. WE chose to shop at Walmart instead of locally owned shops. And sadly, even though their competition has driven down prices, WE still save virtually none of our salaries, preferring to acquire more "stuff" with the money we've saved. Going broke by saving money. That's us.

WE created the environment where people are willing (or required, depending on your view) to work under the conditions Walmart offers.

WE keep on electing the Demicans and Republicrats that continue selling us down the river, spending our grandchildren's money since they bankrupted us in the '80s and '90s and our children in the 2000's. 

WE keep putting our money into the very banks that ruined our economy and stole tens of thousands out of the value of almost every home in the USA. 

WE keep dumping our retirement money into funds that pay bigger bonuses to those that take the bigger and riskier bets. Those are the same funds that keep making big business bigger and starve small businesses because they make bigger bonuses "betting on" billion dollar larks than carefully investing a few thousand dollars at a time into our communities.

Walmart is just thriving in the environment that we as a nation have created for ourselves and or kids.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

well said Impulse.


----------



## cj6530 (May 15, 2010)

impulse said:


> I am not a big fan of Walmart. But WE created the environment in which they thrive.
> 
> Walmart didn't drive anyone out of business. WE chose to shop at Walmart instead of locally owned shops. And sadly, even though their competition has driven down prices, WE still save virtually none of our salaries, preferring to acquire more "stuff" with the money we've saved. Going broke by saving money. That's us.
> 
> ...


I think WE also created an entitled attitude that blames some entity for stealing value out of their home so they can't use it as ATM machine. WE are not entitled to simply by a home and have it go up in value.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I am no fan of them either, I can't stand them. But the fact is this is America, they thrive because of supply and DEMAND. This is an evolutionary process...I truly believe that things will be restored to the good ole days, but what we have to go thru before may be very unpleasant.


----------



## elm_tx (May 3, 2010)

And this has something to do with fishing somehow? 

I'm not a fan of the company, but then again I choose not to shop there. I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've shopped there in the past 10 years and all but one was because I was out camping near a small town and that was the only place to get what I needed without drive a bazillion miles.

Let's get back to fishing, much more interesting!!! (ok, I posted to this stupid thread so I'm guilty as well!!!)


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Walmart has put countless mom and pop tackle stores out of business, so it is related to fishing. Books have been written about Walmart crushing the little guys, and many other detrimental effects this company has on society. Read a couple and you'll want to show up at the next city council meeting, when these jokers try to get permission to build a new superstore with lame cheap fishing equipment. While they shutter downtown...

I've been to a few of those city council meetings, and frequently humiliated them, seen them defeated by a vote of 5-4. Another thing---you can't believe a word they or their attorney says. *Ever*. The truth isn't in them...The problem is, they always keep coming back. There's only one thing on this earth they care about.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

China might have owned congress. China:" Outside China we are capitalist, inside China we are communist." If you know, do more research on Brazil and South Africa where China heavily invested in soy beans and petro.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Walmart this, and Walmart that.*

We are the problem, not Walmart. They could do nothing without our $.02.
Just sayin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:help:


Trouthappy said:


> Walmart has put countless mom and pop tackle stores out of business, so it is related to fishing. Books have been written about Walmart crushing the little guys, and many other detrimental effects this company has on society. Read a couple and you'll want to show up at the next city council meeting, when these jokers try to get permission to build a new superstore with lame cheap fishing equipment. While they shutter downtown...
> 
> I've been to a few of those city council meetings, and frequently humiliated them, seen them defeated by a vote of 5-4. Another thing---you can't believe a word they or their attorney says. *Ever*. The truth isn't in them...The problem is, they always keep coming back. There's only one thing on this earth they care about.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

fishnstringer said:


> We are the problem, not Walmart. They could do nothing without our $.02.
> Just sayin,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,:help:


Amen to that! China learned from the West very well. Coca Cola came to China with free coke drink to get them hooked and then followed by tobaco company. China turned around hooked US back with cheap labors.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Scout177 said:


> Read an article that said that Wal Marts profits have been dropping for the last 3 or 4 quarters because they changed marketing strategies. They eliminated over 10,000 items, including food, in their stores in order to get away from the "lowest priced" business plan. This was in hopes of raising profits on the non discounted products. They say they are now going back to the Low priced way of doing business.


I read the replies all the way up to this one^^^^^^^

You heard correct. The company I work for is heavily involved w/ Walmart. We are consider a department category advisor as well. They were more worried about not carrying something, not replenishing it, not carrying it as long, and not having the lowest price for the last year to year and a half. This will change now. 
Stores are back to having more self control, more product, more sku selection, and the lowest prices around.

Oh, our product is made in the good ol' US of A!


----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

I dunno folks, I like the cheap Wal-Mart prices for pet food, paper stuff and trash bags, laundry soap, and basics like that. Then HEB for regular vittles. Got a little IGA store with the best butcher cuts when I BBQ and an even better butcher for briskets, and a nice little tackle and bait shop to go tell some lies, insult some fish, and buy some lead. Heck I even have my favorite Palestinian convenience store with a guy who says "barrabing-barrabum-barraboom." I don't know what the flocker is saying either, but it's all good. Only problem I saw with a Wal-Mart was they don't know traffic very good, and cars are just a-smashing each other trying to get in thar!


----------



## chasintales (Jan 22, 2010)

I have read all the post. It is amazing how much people know and how much they do not. I am reading how WM put the mom and pop's out of business....Well what about Home Depot, Lowes, Target, Tractor Supply, HEB, Outlet malls, etc.....This company started out with 1 mom and pop store and has grown. Why, because Sam had a plan. Buy and sell with low margins and sell a lot of it....It works....

I will admit service is ruff at times. It is the nature of the beast when you employ 300 to 400 people in a store...It is not like the old days when you showed up to work sick or not....The work ethic of America now is getting weaker and weaker...Runny Nose...Call in sick....In years gone by, you came to work no matter what...If we want to fix the work ethic it all starts at home....teaching our kids the American way of busting our butts to make a paycheck and not wait for someone to give it to us. Get out and earn it......It is not all the stores fault for poor service....Lets put some good ole' yes sir in our kids so when they do go to work the employers do not have to teach the people manners....If more parents involved their kids like all the 2coolers do, in the GREAT OUTDOORS America would have much better service, no matter what the company. Outdoor kids have respect for people, I firmly believe this. 

It is not the kids fault by any means...Parents lets get our kids involved in the outdoors, teach them that hard work pays off and service at any company will be much better.

WM is a American owned company.....Rob Walton is still the Chairman....WM does like any other good run business...they adjust to the tides of the times....Yes, they had some bumps...but folks look out.....Old WM is coming back in a big way this year....Products, prices, variety is all coming back from all the reports....

Face it, a lot of people pay their bills by working at WM. They are a good company.


----------



## FishinAddicted (Jan 10, 2011)

We REALLY STILL on this??????????


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

According to the NYSE the Walton family still has controlling interest.


----------



## Hookem-n-Cookem (Jun 28, 2009)

Don't care much for them due to there service but I went to a Wal-Mart in China a few years ago and it was the coolest of all Wal-Marts...3 stories and cleaner than any walmart I have ever seen in the States.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Most stores get the **** they sell from China--not just Wally World.


----------

